# Drilling a glass aquarium



## uarujoey (May 20, 2011)




----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Very good and well explained video thanks for sharing


----------



## uarujoey (May 20, 2011)

The Guy said:


> Very good and well explained video thanks for sharing


Glad you think so!


----------

